# guess what the problem is....



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Who will be the first to find the problem?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ill take" ips threads jammed onto compression threads with tons of dope in between" for 500 pat, hahah


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> ill take" ips threads jammed onto compression threads with tons of dope in between" for 500 pat, hahah


Close


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You mean flare threads?

And that valve can be had ips by flare.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You mean flare threads?
> 
> And that valve can be had ips by flare.


Yeah, 1/2" flare gas cock jammed into 1/2x3/4 reducer. Leaking like crazy. Thank you Sears for almost blowing up this lady's house. Funny thing is, I was only their to do her annual plumbing inspection. That was the first thing I smelled @ the front door and the kitchen was 3 rooms away. The customer never noticed a thing. I gave her a scratch-n-sniff to keep for reference.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

potato patoto haha. looks good tho!


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

They should've used Mighty Putty.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumb26 said:


> Yeah, 1/2" flare gas cock jammed into 1/2x3/4 reducer. Leaking like crazy. Thank you Sears for almost blowing up this lady's house. Funny thing is, I was only their to do her annual plumbing inspection. That was the first thing I smelled @ the front door and the kitchen was 3 rooms away. The customer never noticed a thing. I gave her a scratch-n-sniff to keep for reference.


A scratch and sniff that smells like gas? That's cool.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Those silly Italians


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> Yeah, 1/2" flare gas cock jammed into 1/2x3/4 reducer. Leaking like crazy. Thank you Sears for almost blowing up this lady's house. Funny thing is, I was only their to do her annual plumbing inspection. That was the first thing I smelled @ the front door and the kitchen was 3 rooms away. The customer never noticed a thing. I gave her a scratch-n-sniff to keep for reference.


I can imagine the conversation between the Sears goons now...

"we dont have an IPS gas cock Bob.." 

"well, just shove this in there instead, Billy. If you tighten it hard enough, it'll quit leaking. That's it, NOW TIGHTEN IT SOME MORE!!!'

"yay! we did it"

:clap:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

PathMaker said:


> I can imagine the conversation between the Sears goons now...
> 
> "we dont have an IPS gas cock Bob.."
> 
> ...


That's about the size of it. Well, job security, I guess.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

They tried, that's all anyone can ask.:jester:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I give'em an EF for EFfort.


----------

